# Goodbye 2015 S3 - Hello 2014 S4



## cary8 (Mar 9, 2014)

I've been lurking here for about 6 months now - just reading all the info about the upcoming S3. I still think it will be an excellent car, but today I pulled the trigger on a white ibis 2014 S4 with black optic package:



Sorry these are all I could take from the dealership. It was an unexpected purchase (actually a lease) so I didn't have time to take more - just wanted to sign and get the hell outta there.

I'm not going into all the reasons why I went with the S4 instead. Long story short - it was practically brand new (32 miles), it was fully loaded with the prestige package, and the black optics...oh and the V6 supercharged (holy sh*t). Once I drove it - it spoke to me. It's my first Audi so I'm sure many of you know the feeling. Also I was lying to myself about fuel economy, gas cost, etc. It's a lease so maybe I'll get the S3 later on when I care more about that stuff.


I just want to say thank you to all the kind folks here on this thread - especially Dan Halen for all your information.

I will be going to the S4 thread now, but I will be stopping by here to check on all your S3's when you guys start posting pics. Good luck with all your new vehicles and thanks for the information again.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

All in a day's work.  :thumbup:

I'm glad to see others defecting from the S3. It would be more effective if we all told Audi to fly a kite and bought another brand, but it's progress nonetheless.

The S3 is now a distant third option for me. It's not even really in the battle at this point. This is a car I flew to LA to see at the LA Auto Show. It was supposed to be _the car_ for me. Audi squandered that away. It's just taking too long to get here in what I consider to be proper form. 

They'll probably get the last laugh if I opt for the SQ5. Oh well.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

That is one sharp looking car cary8. Nothing to be ashamed of there. I've intentionally not driven an S4 because I don't want the same thing to happen!


----------



## cary8 (Mar 9, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> All in a day's work.  :thumbup:
> 
> I'm glad to see others defecting from the S3. It would be more effective if we all told Audi to fly a kite and bought another brand, but it's progress nonetheless.
> 
> ...


That's so funny you said that! I was talking to a few of the sales reps and they are all frustrated with the delays of the S3 as well. Also some of them flew to Germany to test drive the S3 there - and then later on drove it again in the Denver demo. They said that whatever was brought over to Denver was definitely NOT the same car in Germany. They said that the S3 in Germany was more tuned to the likes of an RS3. Interesting....

Anyways, they also said that there are a "few delays" that might push the S3 out till early next year for some folks. Insane.


----------



## cary8 (Mar 9, 2014)

Xanlith said:


> That is one sharp looking car cary8. Nothing to be ashamed of there. I've intentionally not driven an S4 because I don't want the same thing to happen!


Thank you so much! I appreciate the sentiments Xanlith. It was such a spontaneous decision but man...I sat in it and turned the engine on. It was over at that point. Plus I got so tired looking up the differences and benefits of Torsen vs Haldex. It was a constant back and forth argument with folks. I just know that one thing I will regret is how much gas I'm going to be blowing on this supercharged V6 instead of that turbo 4. LOL


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Fuel economy is one of my gripes with my two options. I only drive about 6,500 miles a year, so it's not a huge issue under my current circumstances. 

I'm looking at 20" and 21” wheels on my options. Tires are also one of my concerns. Tires for the SQ5 are nearly $2,000 per set. There are only even three options in the SQ5 21” size.

I didn't find the SQ5 to be quite the quick mover I expected. For that fuel economy hit, I'd like at least slightly more. It's still high on my list, though.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

congrats on the new S4, I will wait for the S3 myself. They are both great cars. MPG who cares you are driving an amazing Audi lol.


----------



## cary8 (Mar 9, 2014)

trueunion said:


> congrats on the new S4, I will wait for the S3 myself. They are both great cars. MPG who cares you are driving an amazing Audi lol.


Thank you! Please post pics when you get your S3!!!


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Dan Halen said:


> All in a day's work.  :thumbup:
> 
> I'm glad to see others defecting from the S3. It would be more effective if we all told Audi to fly a kite and bought another brand, but it's progress nonetheless.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but there is no way, in hell, you're not getting an S3


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'm calling to pull my deposit today. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Chimera said:


> I'm sorry but there is no way, in hell, you're not getting an S3


He's not the only one that's cooled to the S3. I've more or less decided that putting $50k into a car at this stage of life is moronic. I might still consider a Prestige A3, but leaning more and more to a MK VII GTI or R even if the "total tuner" mentality of the VW forums gets to me a bit. The tone is just a bit different than it is here.



Dan Halen said:


> I'm calling to pull my deposit today.


Can't say I'm surprised, but I'm interested to keep tabs on the alternatives and what the final choice is.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm calling to pull my deposit today.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Since they just announced pricing on the S60 & V60, I wonder..... :laugh:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Been to the Audi dealer to drive the SQ5 two times in the last week, so... :laugh:

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## v6er (Dec 18, 2000)

Xanlith said:


> That is one sharp looking car cary8. Nothing to be ashamed of there. I've intentionally not driven an S4 because I don't want the same thing to happen!


HAH! I did exactly what you are trying not to do. Test drove an S4 after some coaxing from a sales friend of mine, and now I own one instead of an S3. And yes, that motor is amazing!


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

v6er said:


> HAH! I did exactly what you are trying not to do. Test drove an S4 after some coaxing from a sales friend of mine, and now I own one instead of an S3. And yes, that motor is amazing!


If we were talking revamped S4 with updated interior, staying the course would be almost impossible of course. Right now I'm ok since the interior of the S4 doesnt do much for me.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

jrwamp said:


> Since they just announced pricing on the S60 & V60, I wonder..... :laugh:





Dan Halen said:


> Been to the Audi dealer to drive the SQ5 two times in the last week, so... :laugh:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


One of these will win. My money is on the Swede.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Just eyeballed the S60 photos and there was nothing there for me. The wait continues!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Xanlith said:


> If we were talking revamped S4 with updated interior, staying the course would be almost impossible of course. Right now I'm ok since the interior of the S4 doesnt do much for me.


Yeah. I'm okay with the SQ5 because it offers some unique utility over the S3. The S4... doesn't. The V60 is sort of the same. Were it only the S60 coming here, I'd not even be considering it. Quick saloons are all over the place. Quick wagons? Not so much.

The V60 doesn't have the utility of the Q5, but I am willing to accept the weight penalty of the V60 in return for the utility over the S3. Would I someday consider an S3 or RS3 wagon? Probably.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Yeah. I'm okay with the SQ5 because it offers some unique utility over the S3. The S4... doesn't. The V60 is sort of the same. Were it only the S60 coming here, I'd not even be considering it. Quick saloons are all over the place. Quick wagons? Not so much.
> 
> The V60 doesn't have the utility of the Q5, but I am willing to accept the weight penalty of the V60 in return for the utility over the S3. Would I someday consider an S3 or RS3 wagon? Probably.


You know what I can't get past on the Volvos? The center stack.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> You know what I can't get past on the Volvos? The center stack.


I like it well enough. I do wish they'd stop with the stupid number pad, though.

If I weren't concerned about the ability of the SQ5 to be driven like I like to drive, I'd probably have already ordered. I don't want to hack it and put a set of springs on it, but I also don't want to have to be worried that I'm going to exceed its limits. I can throw the GLI around a turn, and nearly any speed that's remotely acceptable on the street, without an issue. The SQ5 is pretty well composed, but I really don't think I'd be able to get away with that.

I've had a couple suggestions for an allroad. Just... no. Would be great for my wife (though she looked, and she'd prefer the length of the SQ5 instead), but I'd rather you cut my balls off than make me drive that for 2-3 years. It's just so far off from where I want to be, I wouldn't think of it. If someone wanted to throw a new allroad Prestige at me for low $40s, I'd go ahead and replace my wife's car and just sit it out on mine and see if I can go another three years and, in that time, convince myself that it's got another 5-7 years left it in beyond that. 

The allroad just isn't worth nearly what they want for it, IMO. It needs to start in the mid $30s, not the low $40s.


----------



## fries_ahoy (Feb 22, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> RS3 wagon?


i hope it comes over, i'd definitely buy one


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I just sent my request for the refund of my S3 deposit. That was coming at some point, anyway, as my local dealer will now honor the ACNA pricing, but it's still bittersweet. I've spent untold hours on this car, only for Audi to **** it up. I think I've been more than patient for the last almost 15 months. Shame on me. :thumbdown:

The longer I draw out my consideration, the more likely I'm going to be to just decide it's absurd to buy a car when I have a car that, with a couple thousand dollars invested, will be like new for another several years. I do need to re-evaluate my feelings as at least part of my purchase decision right now is hinging on ways I can find to _not_ buy an Audi. That's not a good basis for decision making.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> You know what I can't get past on the Volvos? The center stack.


I'd be ok with the Scandinavian interior but the swoopy butt on the new wagon just doesn't do it for me. Give us back the awd, manual T5 V50 damnit 

Or this


----------



## analytics51 (Feb 22, 2014)

*S3 versus S4*

I drove an S4 until my A3 arrived. It reminded me of a sixties-muscle car. Just not refined. (The 2016 A4 will be a completely different and much better car). I appreciated the loaner from the dealer, but could not wait to get my new car which is just awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats!! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I dunno... I don't find it to be that swoopy.










This? Yeah, this is swoopy, droopy... etc. :laugh:


----------



## MikeyLikesVW (Feb 20, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> I like it well enough. I do wish they'd stop with the stupid number pad, though.
> 
> If I weren't concerned about the ability of the SQ5 to be driven like I like to drive, I'd probably have already ordered. I don't want to hack it and put a set of springs on it, but I also don't want to have to be worried that I'm going to exceed its limits. I can throw the GLI around a turn, and nearly any speed that's remotely acceptable on the street, without an issue. The SQ5 is pretty well composed, but I really don't think I'd be able to get away with that.
> 
> ...


I know exactly what you mean with the SQ5...just not quite sporty enough. I'm starting to really like the Macan- even though it shares a platform with the Q5, I keep reading how it's closer to driving a 911 than a Cayenne. It's more than I want to spend (especially with the absurd cost of Porsche options) and I'm not sure I'm ready for all the connotations that go with it...but damn it's nice.


----------



## epymsam (Jul 3, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> I just sent my request for the refund of my S3 deposit.


Are there more delays that you know of? My prod date of mid-October is a long way away, so perhaps its time for me to do that same? S4 manual looks v attractive...


----------



## cary8 (Mar 9, 2014)

v6er said:


> HAH! I did exactly what you are trying not to do. Test drove an S4 after some coaxing from a sales friend of mine, and now I own one instead of an S3. And yes, that motor is amazing!


HAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!! :laugh: Congratulations!!


----------



## cary8 (Mar 9, 2014)

Xanlith said:


> If we were talking revamped S4 with updated interior, staying the course would be almost impossible of course. Right now I'm ok since the interior of the S4 doesnt do much for me.


I have to agree with you. The interior was a huge part of why I really wanted the S3. It is so updated and very minimalistic. This S4 has a "nice" interior that I'm still letting grow on me - but the buttons (sheesh there are a sh*t ton of them). I really do prefer the S3 interior. In the end, the motor and torsen quattro is what did it for me.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

epymsam said:


> Are there more delays that you know of? My prod date of mid-October is a long way away, so perhaps its time for me to do that same? S4 manual looks v attractive...


I would be looking at March for mine as I was unwilling to buy without extended nappa leather (which is coming with the super sport seats). That won't go to production until week two next year. 

... and March is assuming I would have a production date during week two. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have an invoice of one of ten that's sitting at the local port.

They're arriving. Audi Cebtral Houston is the #1 dealership, and they've started receiving allocation. Once it's left the port I will try to get some pics


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

So are they ten sold orders? Those cars would have had to be produced just about the time Audi released the detailed US specs and pricing.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Dan, from what I understand there are several colors available. I requested spec sheets to potentially claim one; preferred color was requested , after asking for white or red, I received information on a Glacier White. I am going to consider other colors as I'm not thrilled about the one I received info on.

I doubt they are all spoken for.

Also, this dealership had a RS5 cab before it was on the AoA site. I think they have a little pull, being the top performing dealership, IMO.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

So as I began to look elsewhere, I priced out a new 335i for around $51k. That's only a couple of grand off the S3, granted it is much larger of a car than I want. Not particularly a fan of BMW's design language, but it looks like a solid piece of engineering.


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

Ya'll have no patience. The S3 isn't even out yet and you are already turning away from it? What ever happened to sitting tight and counting down the last few weeks? It will be the hottest thing from Audi once it comes. I would have waited, gained the fresh styling, the better mileage, the lower price, the newness, the moderness, and all the other benefits. The S4 is a greater car of course on paper, but one is going to pay for it and then be stuck with a dated design that is soon to be replaced. I can't see anyone getting a new S4 at this stage of the game, but I respect your decision.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Fizzboy7 said:


> Ya'll have no patience. The S3 isn't even out yet and you are already turning away from it? What ever happened to sitting tight and counting down the last few weeks? It will be the hottest thing from Audi once it comes. I would have waited, gained the fresh styling, the better mileage, the lower price, the newness, the moderness, and all the other benefits. The S4 is a greater car of course on paper, but one is going to pay for it and then be stuck with a dated design that is soon to be replaced. I can't see anyone getting a new S4 at this stage of the game, but I respect your decision.


Welcome to the forum. If you'd spent some of the time many of us have waiting on Audi to **** or get off the pot, you'd have a bit more appreciation for how we're getting to these decisions. I'm not trying to be snide; some of us are really disgruntled at this point.

While the S4 wouldn't do it for me, there are good reasons to choose it over the S3. It's more proven at this point (see: any number of unaddressed gripes with the S3 on AudiSport.net), and it has a true mechanical AWD configuration. Other than being larger and toward the end of its life cycle, it's not like the S3 is a substantially better car overall.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cary8 (Mar 9, 2014)

What Dan Halen says and also...that's why I leased it. I may want the next iteration of the s3 later on after they make improvements or fixes if needed. It's part of the beauty of leasing. Yeah there's the constant payments but also the constant joys of having a new car every few years without the hassles of long term maintenance. To each his own


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

My current car may be making my decision easier for me. I think it needs a new flywheel. If I'm spending that kind of money, I'm not selling the damn thing. **** me. :thumbdown:

Apparently it's not an unheard of problem with DSG cars. Damnit.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> My current car may be making my decision easier for me. I think it needs a new flywheel. If I'm spending that kind of money, I'm not selling the damn thing. **** me. :thumbdown:
> 
> Apparently it's not an unheard of problem with DSG cars. Damnit.


Yikes, how much does that job run on a dsg?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Dunno. The feedback I've read is mixed. Some say replacing the flywheel corrects the issue; some say a complete replacement of the trans is in order. I suspect they're two separate issues with similar symptoms. 

I suspect the flywheel would run me a grand or so. At that point, I may as well go ahead with the timing belt job and do a suspension refresh and drive it several more years. I don't dislike the car in the least; I'd just done so much to build myself up for a new toy that it's going to be hard to come down now.

I should have bought that Macadamia Cayman S two years ago. I really, really regret my stupid notion that I need to keep cars 8-10 years to be smart financially. I have few vices, and at some point, I have to realize I can't take it with me and I need to spend it for the experience. That thing was a gem, equipped just right, and I passed because my wife said it wouldn't be practical if we ever had kids. Stupid, stupid, stupid (me- not her).


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Dan Halen, why the sudden interest in Wagons? I thought your were more into sedans. I remember having a discussion with you about the the sportback S3 looks better than the sedan.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Wagons? Just one, really- the V60 Polestar. I think it's going to be a great package. That said, I have reservations about spending that kind of money, and even more so, that kind of money on a Volvo. In light of what I'm likely to have to put into my current car, it looks even less compelling. A wagon's versatility is at least a perk over something like an A3 sportback.

I'm just reaching trying to find options that would make me happy. There aren't many.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

When I was scrolling through this thread and saw the blue V60 Polestar the first thing I thought was 'Why is someone posting a photo of a Mazda in this thread?' Nothing wrong with Mazda of course, my wife drives a new 6 and I actually don't mind it like I did her 2010 Mazda 6 which was crap.

Anyway in regards to the S3's starting to arrive, isnt that the shipment of vehicles that many of the dealerships are supposed to be getting for display purposes? My dealer is expecting theirs next week I believe. I didnt think we could dip into those for purchase. If we can I need the hookup on a fully loaded Sepang, Black or Glacier one JGreen76! I'll even fly over and drive it home!  

Not kidding either, I have no idea what I'm going to do September 1 when I have to turn in my lease.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Wagons? Just one, really- the V60 Polestar. I think it's going to be a great package. That said, I have reservations about spending that kind of money, and even more so, that kind of money on a Volvo. In light of what I'm likely to have to put into my current car, it looks even less compelling. A wagon's versatility is at least a perk over something like an A3 sportback.
> 
> I'm just reaching trying to find options that would make me happy. There aren't many.


I was looking into the V60 polestar myself for a while, and it seems like a great package. The limited availability also makes it more desirable to me. It'll definitely be a Cars & Coffee type of car. $60k still just seems like a lot to drop on it, which when I balanced everything out just wasn't worth it to me. But I certainly don't blame anyone for picking one up, it's an amazing car and was on my short list.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Wagons? Just one, really- the V60 Polestar. I think it's going to be a great package. That said, I have reservations about spending that kind of money, and even more so, that kind of money on a Volvo. In light of what I'm likely to have to put into my current car, it looks even less compelling. A wagon's versatility is at least a perk over something like an A3 sportback.
> 
> I'm just reaching trying to find options that would make me happy. There aren't many.


What are your budget and requirements? Maybe I can offer up some suggestions. But a lot of the cars I'm interested in are in the "wait and see" mode because of new generation coming up soon.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

You check on the Macan at all? Not sure what allotments are like these days as we got ours the day after taking delivery of the M235. If you're thinking SQ5 you should def at least check it out.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

BEM10001 said:


> You check on the Macan at all? Not sure what allotments are like these days as we got ours the day after taking delivery of the M235. If you're thinking SQ5 you should def at least check it out.


I haven't. My salesman mentioned the possibility, so I suppose supply isn't an issue for him. What I need to be doing is looking downmarket, not upmarket. I have the means to service the note on a $60,000 vehicle, but that doesn't mean it's wise or that I've done anything to deserve such an expensive vehicle. I've got a lot more life in front of me (I should hope), and that money may be better spent elsewhere.

I'm now back to looking for the right used Cayman S. I truly regret not over-riding my wife's wishes two years ago and just buying that Macadamia Cayman S that was so, so perfect for what I wanted. Every Cayman S I look at now will be scrutinized against that example. I fear I'll never find one that gave me the immediate reaction that one got from me. Maybe instead of five years with that car, I'll now have three. That's three more than I'll have if I do nothing. It's a comfortable daily driver for someone fairly young and healthy; I don't want to wait until I'm old and crumbling to try to put myself on the ground to drive it. I don't want to accept that the opportunity is down the road. The road may end.

Anyhow, if I can keep my price to $40,000 or so, I can be back out of payments in a year or so and can get to saving for the Rabbit replacement. That's the only important one, anyway, as it's what my wife drives and is what we use for distance trips. The Cayman can satisfy what I want out of a car at this point in my life, for probably 20% less than the S3 and 30% less than the Polestar and SQ5. If what I want or need changes in a couple years, I can adjust the situation- specifically because I'm confident I won't lose my ass on the Cayman. At that point, if I have to go into something mundane like a Corolla due to financial constraints, at least I got to enjoy that P-car I always wanted. That counts for something, and I don't expect the future to be that bleak, either. Still, I have to keep the extremes in view.

I need to put my money into business ventures and getting out of our current neighborhood. I've tried like hell to justify an absurd car budget on the auspices of "I don't really spend on myself; this is my only expensive hobby," but I've just not done enough to warrant such a splurge. I should probably pay the house off before I ever consider anything more than basic transportation, so in that sense, the used Cayman is probably the most irresponsible decision I can be comfortable with long-term.

I will always wonder what could have been with the S3. I will always wonder what mid-3s to 60 with just a reflash feels like. I will always wonder how enjoyable the experience of owning a one-of-80 sport wagon may have been. I won't wonder how tired I'd get of returning to the pump at 18 or 19 miles per gallon. I won't wonder if I'd regret the S3 purchase after doing it; I'm reasonably certain I wouldn't. Time to reflect before committing, though, can be powerful.

I'm too ****ing frugal to allow myself to let go and take the risk, even as much as I value the driving experience as a hobby. We're not even talking about $50,000 and $60,000 cars here; no, I was resolved to the idea that the cash down was lowering the price of the car, despite what financial gurus would say about such nonsense. We're talking about $30,000 and $40,000 loans. I'm too chicken**** to even sign up for that. This introspective is really a result of Audi giving me way too much time to cut bait, but the outcome of my thoughts is 100% me.

So no, I haven't considered the Macan, and the above is the way-too-indirect explanation of why.

Meh.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

I must admit the Macan is much nicer than I even hoped it would be. If you had a gun to my head and told me one car to drive every single day that would be my choice. Is it the best at any one aspect of driving? Probably not. But there is nothing it doesn't do exceptionally well.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

That all makes sense, just seems that if SQ5 made sense Macan could as well. My honest advice, if you're not crazy about anything and don't have to get out of your VW sit tight until you really want something. I will say, though, that I finally saw a Golf R on the road and damn it looked really nice.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

BEM10001 said:


> I must admit the Macan is much nicer than I even hoped it would be. If you had a gun to my head and told me one car to drive every single day that would be my choice. Is it the best at any one aspect of driving? Probably not. But there is nothing it doesn't do exceptionally well.


That's the way a Porsche SUV should be, IMO. Can't ask for much more than that, really.



BEM10001 said:


> That all makes sense, just seems that if SQ5 made sense Macan could as well. My honest advice, if you're not crazy about anything and don't have to get out of your VW sit tight until you really want something. I will say, though, that I finally saw a Golf R on the road and damn it looked really nice.


I really wanted the S3. My GLI is beginning to cost me money; it's time to walk. Had I just bought the Cayman two years ago, I'd probably not even have a clue what Audi is up to these days. I'd be that happy with the Cayman.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Gotcha. Well that sucks about the VW sounds like the S3 would have fit the bill nicely. Any interest in a PO R32? We had one of those, the 2008 so most recent before the current Golf R, and I am embarassed to admit how much I liked that car. No MT but otherwise it was boderline perfect. Granted no warranty but you're right around $20K for one w/ 40k on it, fold the seats down and you can haul a ton of stuff. Flat bottom steering wheel, quattro, more than fast enough. All-in probably the most fun you can have for $20K and still have a supremely practical car. Granted it's not a forever car but you could put 60k on it and get out of it for decent money, would be a nice stop-gap.


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

analytics51 said:


> I drove an S4 until my A3 arrived. It reminded me of a sixties-muscle car. Just not refined. (The 2016 A4 will be a completely different and much better car). I appreciated the loaner from the dealer, but could not wait to get my new car which is just awesome.


Not sure what S4 you drove...my chief complaint with the car is that it's a little too refined.

OP...congrats on the car...I bought mine in Jan. I saw the writing on the wall with the S3 being delayed.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Meh.


http://www.warrentonhighline.com/detail-2008-porsche-cayman-2dr_coupe_s-used-12391197.html


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> http://www.warrentonhighline.com/detail-2008-porsche-cayman-2dr_coupe_s-used-12391197.html


Yeah, I found that one. I can't stand that snakeskin crap. Surely that's not an OEM option?


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Yikes. I didn't see that. Do not want. Maybe its just covered over the original material


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Don't know, don't care.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> Don't know, don't care.


Love that color. When do you pick it up?


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Very understated Dan. Almost chameleon like in fact.


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

Been planning to buy an S3 since that show car was introduced. Wife was questioning the size of the thing for us so I made the mistake of test driving a manual S4. I'm out of the S3 now. Too bad as its a better looking car as far as I'm concerned. Now if I can just figure out how to make enough scratch to cover that Nogaro Blue Special edition S4...


----------



## cary8 (Mar 9, 2014)

rlfletch said:


> Been planning to buy an S3 since that show car was introduced. Wife was questioning the size of the thing for us so I made the mistake of test driving a manual S4. I'm out of the S3 now. Too bad as its a better looking car as far as I'm concerned. Now if I can just figure out how to make enough scratch to cover that Nogaro Blue Special edition S4...


HA! That is AWESOME! Please post pics if/when you're able to get the nogaro blue S4!!!


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

cary8 said:


> HA! That is AWESOME! Please post pics if/when you're able to get the nogaro blue S4!!!


So in the spirit of the "Changing one's mind" theme of this thread I have my personal story today:

Driving to the dealer to buy the Nogaro Blue S4 they have in stock. Stuck in traffic a Volcano Red A4 starts pacing me in the next lane. Now I had admired this color before in pictures or brief glimpses but had never gotten a good long look at it in the sun. Wow, what an amazing color. Get to the dealer, admire the Nogaro blue in the showroom, and then ask about ordering an S4 in Volcano Red. They offer the exact same % discount on the order and it is significantly cheaper, even with more options, due to the lack of Audi Exclusive's involvement. Done. Technically I could change my mind(again) until they sell that Nogaro blue car but I think I am standing pat. Just have to wait till December now.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> I need to put my money into business ventures and getting out of our current neighborhood. *I've tried like hell to justify an absurd car budget on the auspices of "I don't really spend on myself; this is my only expensive hobby,"* but I've just not done enough to warrant such a splurge. I should probably pay the house off before I ever consider anything more than basic transportation, so in that sense, the used Cayman is probably the most irresponsible decision I can be comfortable with long-term.
> 
> I will always wonder what could have been with the S3. I will always wonder what mid-3s to 60 with just a reflash feels like. I will always wonder how enjoyable the experience of owning a one-of-80 sport wagon may have been. I won't wonder how tired I'd get of returning to the pump at 18 or 19 miles per gallon. I won't wonder if I'd regret the S3 purchase after doing it; I'm reasonably certain I wouldn't. Time to reflect before committing, though, can be powerful.


I only check in here every once in awhile these days.. What killed the S3 for you? I guess the seats you wanted +ANOTHER extended wait time? 

I fretted over spending too much, especially due to my health. I've mentioned it several times but I settled with a 2013 370z and haven't looked back. If I have a gripe, it's the poor gas mileage at ~21-22mpg average.. that said I'm partly responsible because the car kind of brings out the hooligan in me. :laugh: And I guess that speaks to the car itself. It's fun to drive. I barely ever got on the throttle in my ecu flashed and lowered 2010 GTI... it was just .. commuting. 

Life is short and you never know what may happen. I truly do understand the effort to try and balance fiscal responsibility with living a bit more. (This is me urging you to get the cayman:laugh: )


----------



## cary8 (Mar 9, 2014)

rlfletch said:


> So in the spirit of the "Changing one's mind" theme of this thread I have my personal story today:
> 
> Driving to the dealer to buy the Nogaro Blue S4 they have in stock. Stuck in traffic a Volcano Red A4 starts pacing me in the next lane. Now I had admired this color before in pictures or brief glimpses but had never gotten a good long look at it in the sun. Wow, what an amazing color. Get to the dealer, admire the Nogaro blue in the showroom, and then ask about ordering an S4 in Volcano Red. They offer the exact same % discount on the order and it is significantly cheaper, even with more options, due to the lack of Audi Exclusive's involvement. Done. Technically I could change my mind(again) until they sell that Nogaro blue car but I think I am standing pat. Just have to wait till December now.


I will definitely have to check out that color!! December isn't that far out if you think about it - I mean look how fast summer went by already. Plus it sounds like you got a great deal. Definitely worth the wait!!! Early congrats to you!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The DarkSide said:


> I only check in here every once in awhile these days.. What killed the S3 for you? I guess the seats you wanted +ANOTHER extended wait time?
> 
> I fretted over spending too much, especially due to my health. I've mentioned it several times but I settled with a 2013 370z and haven't looked back. If I have a gripe, it's the poor gas mileage at ~21-22mpg average.. that said I'm partly responsible because the car kind of brings out the hooligan in me. :laugh: And I guess that speaks to the car itself. It's fun to drive. I barely ever got on the throttle in my ecu flashed and lowered 2010 GTI... it was just .. commuting.
> 
> Life is short and you never know what may happen. I truly do understand the effort to try and balance fiscal responsibility with living a bit more. (This is me urging you to get the cayman:laugh: )


The Cayman has now seen 1,600 miles in a little over a week under my watch. 

23mpg on the highway is about all it can muster; high teens in the city. But you know what? I don't give a damn. It's a Cayman. 

... and all the money I saved over the S3 and my other alternatives can buy a lot of fuel.

The S3's inexcusable wait for a spec I deemed proper did me in. As it stands, my GLI needs transmission work and wouldn't have ever needed it under my watch if Audi hadn't screwed around for so long. I wish I could send them the bill. 

Good to hear from you, Mike... hope you're hanging in there. :thumbup:

Brian

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

The DarkSide said:


> I only check in here every once in awhile these days.. What killed the S3 for you? I guess the seats you wanted +ANOTHER extended wait time?
> 
> I fretted over spending too much, especially due to my health. I've mentioned it several times but I settled with a 2013 370z and haven't looked back. If I have a gripe, it's the poor gas mileage at ~21-22mpg average.. that said I'm partly responsible because the car kind of brings out the hooligan in me. :laugh: And I guess that speaks to the car itself. It's fun to drive. I barely ever got on the throttle in my ecu flashed and lowered 2010 GTI... it was just .. commuting.
> 
> Life is short and you never know what may happen. I truly do understand the effort to try and balance fiscal responsibility with living a bit more. (This is me urging you to get the cayman:laugh: )


I hate to go off topic but it's good to 'see' you around. Take care!


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

once i found out the A3 wasn't coming with a manual it ended being an option for me. the perfect option would have been the s3 sportback. now i'm looking at the bmw 328i gran coupe which comes with the manual transmission here in canada.


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> All in a day's work.  :thumbup:
> 
> I'm glad to see others defecting from the S3.
> The S3 is now a distant third option for me. It's not even really in the battle at this point. This is a car I flew to LA to see at the LA Auto Show. It was supposed to be _the car_ for me.


well not to bring up my long ago posted comment even though I was called a troll but...

"Time will tell but I expect the two happiest times in one's S3 sedan life will be the day it was purchased and the day it was sold." No disrespect to anyone including you but this was never the car for me


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

cary8 said:


> .


which one of my buddies sold ya the car?


----------



## cary8 (Mar 9, 2014)

@Tcardio1 it was Salvadore. There were no sales people yet that day because it was 8am in the morning, but he helped me out. Around 9am, Tim Prior came to walk me thru all the details of the car.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rchan928 (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow that's so awesome! Congrats on that beautiful new S4 of your's! I'm still holding tight and gonna lease the S3 myself! Rector in Nor Cal right? That's where I ordered my S3  Diggin' the black optic package. Looks sweet! Congrats again @Cary8


----------



## MickSF (May 22, 2008)

Sorry, I may have missed it, what is the gas mileage on the S3? I am curious what is listed on the sticker. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RayAinsw (May 2, 2002)

*EPA*



MickSF said:


> Sorry, I may have missed it, what is the gas mileage on the S3? I am curious what is listed on the sticker. Thanks in advance.


23 City \ 31 Hiway

http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/noframes/35413.shtml


----------



## DKo5 (Aug 10, 2014)

Dan will be happy to know I too have defected to an S4 

Went to a dealership today intent on buying the Sepang Blue S3 they had, but also drove a Daytona Grey 2015 S4 with Sport Diff, MMI, B&O, and panda nappa and decided to switch over to the "dark side". Put 50 miles on it already and am loving it. The S3 actually "feels" faster, but it was just a tad bouncier, noisier, and harder to extract the power from. The 3.0TFSI is just effortless and smooth.

Had I not been offered $1k below invoice on the S4 I would have probably still gone with the S3. Oh, and the black + silver nappa on the S4 was quite the allure!


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

What options did the blue S3 have?


----------



## DKo5 (Aug 10, 2014)

Was a Premium+ with just about everything save for the 19" wheel package


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

DKo5 said:


> ...Went to a dealership today intent on buying the Sepang Blue S3 they had...


Curious, where? It appears there are a few non Daytona launch edition builds floating around.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Wiley337 said:


> Curious, where? It appears there are a few non Daytona launch edition builds floating around.


Audi Exchange out of Chicago just posted a photo of receiving a Sepang S3 on their Instagram account.


----------



## DKo5 (Aug 10, 2014)

The Auto Gallery in Woodland Hills, CA. Still there this morning when I dropped off the extra keys for the '11 STI I traded in.


----------



## cary8 (Mar 9, 2014)

rchan928 said:


> Wow that's so awesome! Congrats on that beautiful new S4 of your's! I'm still holding tight and gonna lease the S3 myself! Rector in Nor Cal right? That's where I ordered my S3  Diggin' the black optic package. Looks sweet! Congrats again @Cary8


Thank you! Can't wait to see yours soon!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cary8 (Mar 9, 2014)

DKo5 said:


> Dan will be happy to know I too have defected to an S4
> 
> Went to a dealership today intent on buying the Sepang Blue S3 they had, but also drove a Daytona Grey 2015 S4 with Sport Diff, MMI, B&O, and panda nappa and decided to switch over to the "dark side". Put 50 miles on it already and am loving it. The S3 actually "feels" faster, but it was just a tad bouncier, noisier, and harder to extract the power from. The 3.0TFSI is just effortless and smooth.
> 
> Had I not been offered $1k below invoice on the S4 I would have probably still gone with the S3. Oh, and the black + silver nappa on the S4 was quite the allure!


Hahaha that's so awesome! Congratulations! Pics soon?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> The Cayman has now seen 1,600 miles in a little over a week under my watch.
> 
> 23mpg on the highway is about all it can muster; high teens in the city. But you know what? I don't give a damn. It's a Cayman.
> 
> ...





Motown_Dub said:


> I hate to go off topic but it's good to 'see' you around. Take care!


I hate to bump an old topic, but I haven't been around as I was too busy kicking cancers ass. :thumbup: (In remission now, hopefully I stay that way - next scan in January - nervous but hopeful).

DanHalen, are you still loving the p-car? I've soiled a bit on the 370z now that it's winter... I really like it(when driven hard) but I.. have some regrets. Happy to be around to have them though. The Z is fun, but I've come to the conclusion that it's not a great daily driver (now that I'm back at work). It's hard to put my finger on what exactly it is... 

I've been toying with putting a deposit down on a Golf R and trading in the Z. I think it might come down to when the Golf R will actually be delivered and if I can make it through the majority of the winter. Other options are A3 or A5 (slightly used). If the Golf R is delivered in Feb/March that might work at the least in regards to the scan in January, as I'll know whether it's worth it to even bother.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

The DarkSide said:


> I hate to bump an old topic, but I haven't been around as I was too busy kicking cancers ass. :thumbup: (In remission now, hopefully I stay that way - next scan in January - nervous but hopeful).
> 
> DanHalen, are you still loving the p-car? I've soiled a bit on the 370z now that it's winter... I really like it(when driven hard) but I.. have some regrets. Happy to be around to have them though. The Z is fun, but I've come to the conclusion that it's not a great daily driver (now that I'm back at work). It's hard to put my finger on what exactly it is...
> 
> I've been toying with putting a deposit down on a Golf R and trading in the Z. I think it might come down to when the Golf R will actually be delivered and if I can make it through the majority of the winter. Other options are A3 or A5 (slightly used). If the Golf R is delivered in Feb/March that might work at the least in regards to the scan in January, as I'll know whether it's worth it to even bother.


Hey DarkSide - good to see you back here. Glad to hear you're kicking ass and taking names!!

I haven't seen Dan post here in months - since he got the Cayman really. Maybe PM him...

I too am considering the R now - but likely waiting to see what enhancements are coming for the 2016 MY (plus I'm not really ready to plunk down $).

Welcome back


----------

